# Short shaft motor on 20" transom?



## Ryno409 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi all,
My boat has a 20" inch transom. I will be primarily fishing an upground reservoir so I won't need a bunch of speed, just something to push me around. I have access to a 4hp Evinrude short shaft. Is there a bracket I can buy to allow the Evinrude to work? Do I have any options? Thanks.


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 5, 2012)

You might be able use a jack plate mounted below the cap of the transom. Depends on how far the cowl protrudes and where the cav plate ends up while still being able to turn the tiller. Probably be able fab one at your local improvement store for a motor that size. Question is do you really want to drill your transom for a 4hp. Probably won't be happy with it long if at all. A 40 or 50lb trolling motor would be a better option as you wouldn't have to hear the wail of a 2stroke struggle nor would you have to worry about transom height, install or purchase of a jack plate, and break downs/maintenance. If your boat is 14' + it's going to be severely under powered and strong winds/current/wake would make you almost come to a stand still.

I've got a 97/98 Yamaha 5hp Long shaft fs :mrgreen:


----------



## richg99 (Feb 5, 2012)

The only legitimate way to use a short shaft motor on a tall transom is to cut the transom down. 

They do it all of the time on fiberglass Carolina Skiffs. Many CS's are shipped to the dealer as 20 inch transoms...and then the dealer can cut it down if he finds someone he can talk into a short shaft motor. Not anything I'd want unless I was on a very small lake with no chance for big waves. A 20 inch transom is far safer when combating waves from the stern.

If you want a bracket that will do the job on up to 10/15 hp motors. here is one. 

https://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=696032&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=50366&subdeptNum=50411&classNum=50412

At that price, I'd be looking for a used long shaft motor instead, though.

Sorry, no better answer for you. regards, R


----------



## Ryno409 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I kind of feared that. Ive got a 45 lb MinnKota Traxxis, I was just hoping I could find a cheaper alternative than buying a ls motor. Sixgun, what are you asking? :wink:


----------

